# Do you vaccinate a meat goat?



## texasgoatmama (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you vaccinate meat goats? I heard someone say that you would get very ill. Are they full of it?


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Simply yes............


----------



## texasgoatmama (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you. Do you vaccinate the same? CD &T at 6wks and 8wks?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sure the schedule would be the same, just follow the withdrawal time for the vaccine...it's usually 30 days for meat and 21 for milk, same way with wormers...there are withdrawal times listed for meat as well as milk.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I vaccinate all my goats reguardless what they are sold as....I vaccinate at one month and then again 3-4 weeks later


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I vaccinate at 2 months and 3 months- I use Covexin 8.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

We vaccinate.
I dont want my goats sick. I prefer to eat a healthy animal.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have dairy goats and do not vaccinate because I feel they are healthier without the vaccine. But I don't have meat goats... :sun:


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

I vaccinate and I have Tennesse Fainting Goats.
I use the vaccine for the Tetanus mainly because I tattoo everyone and band when I want wethers.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We have meat goats and dairy goats and have never vaccinated, we've never had a problem and like Chelsey, we feel they are healthier without it


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

all1965 said:


> I vaccinate and I have Tennesse Fainting Goats.
> I use the vaccine for the Tetanus mainly because I tattoo everyone and band when I want wethers.


Thats one thing I wouldn't want to worry about tetanus.
I wouldn't band with them having their vaccine.
I also dont want to eat an intact buck. Wethered is much better and easier! 

Over eating disease, I wouldn't want to have to worry about that either.
In spring they go from hay to pasture and I sure wouldn't want to loose one because of an illness thats preventable. IMO, that would be a waste. I wont eat a sick animal.

To me, its just practical to give vaccines.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Before, when we raised only meat goats we didn't vaccinate and didn't have any problems, but with our reg. goats we vaccinate and don't take a chance on overeating and tetanus. I have heard that fullbloods are more prone to diseases than mixed breeds, and from our experience that is true with worms especially.


----------

